# Prince can play guitar



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have seen Prince in concert, so I already knew that he is a very talented guitar player. Did anyone catch his set during halftime of the Superbowl? Like him or not, you have to give him his due with regards to his axe prowess.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I thought it was good! It was a pleasant change to see an actual live performance at the Superbowl halftime show!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Prince is very talented, no doubt about that.

Does need a little help with his tone though! :tongue:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...his tone is a bit like his obvious passion: over the top.

his playing was a bit sloppy, probably due to the rain and the immense pressure. in any case, i have no problem with it. i'll take passionate but sloppy playing (grant fullerton) over meticulous soul-lessness (rik emmett) any day!

it looks like prince is at the top of his game, and any opportunity to see him perform during the next five-ten years will probably be worth grabbing.

-dh


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Considering the conditions under which he was put, I think he just tore it up. His tone is, different, but it suits him, oddly enough. Lots of gain!! I think he uses Mesa Lonestars.

CT.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I thought he sounded great! It was quite refreshing to see someone ACTUALLY playing guitar. Oh, and the 2 dancers beside him looked pretty hot:banana: .


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes Prince is a great Guitarist check him out here...Great! :bow: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EghmmKDEWKs


FZ1


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Never really enjoyed his music, but damn, that man can play! 

He's a smokin' bass player and drummer as well. 

Decent half-time show at best. Always enjoy seeing Prince shred it up though.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Damn!*

I have to agree...I have seen this clip before, and dang! That man can play! I have never been a fan, but I do admit to tolerating him to gaining the affections of a girl when I was in grade 7. 

He certainly knows how to fill the role of lead guitar player I enjoyed this clip as well as his performance on saturday night live...I looked for a clip on youtube but apparently they are all pulled due to copyright protection.

All bow to the little man in the purple jumpsuit! :bow:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't know anyone else knows this but that is *NOT* a Fender Telecaster he plays.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Soul-O*



david henman said:


> ...his tone is a bit like his obvious passion: over the top.
> 
> his playing was a bit sloppy, probably due to the rain and the immense pressure. in any case, i have no problem with it. i'll take passionate but sloppy playing (grant fullerton) over meticulous soul-lessness (rik emmett) any day!
> 
> ...


Wow.........you think Rik Emmett is soul-less........
I might agree that some of his soloing in Triumph is a little low in the passion department.......but to dismiss it all is a bit much.
Prince on the other hand I think tends to hide his six string chops behind synths and and all the other technoids. He should make a guitar album.....
but he probably wont.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Don't know anyone else knows this but that is *NOT* a Fender Telecaster he plays.


Ok,, don't keep us hangin',,what is it?:confused-smiley-010 

CT.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Since you asked so nicely, it's a Hohner... yes the same company that makes all those harmonicas. Apparently Prince has several of them.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> Wow.........you think Rik Emmett is soul-less........
> I might agree that some of his soloing in Triumph is a little low in the passion department.......but to dismiss it all is a bit much..


...i have a ton of respect for rik. he is, technically, amazing.

but to see him perform is a huge disapointment - its like watching a very proficient musician practicing his scales.

-dh


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't think of anything I've heard Emmett do that I could consider mildly interesting. snoozefest. watching him play is even worse. king of the cheeseface.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

"Batdance" was when Prince jumped the shark


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow, tough crowd here with the Rik Emmit comments. I'm not a huge fan of his music but I could never criticize a superior musician? His performances are flawless.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Wow, tough crowd here with the Rik Emmit comments. I'm not a huge fan of his music but I could never criticize a superior musician? His performances are flawless.


...i think that is the point we are trying to make. 

very rarely, if at all, does flawless translate into soulful. pretty much the opposite, in fact.

prince's performance at half time was very sloppy, technically flawed and incredibly soulful.

-dh


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

technically superior yes, but the guy hasn't written anything that I've dug, so him being a proficient player really doesn't mean anything.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

hoser said:


> technically superior yes, but the guy hasn't written anything that I've dug, so him being a proficient player really doesn't mean anything.


So, let me see if I got this straight. Because YOU don't dig what he's done, the fact that he has sold millions of recordings, and was asked to play the Superbowl half time show, and can play guitar like a mofo, means nothing? 
I guess your the halftime show next year?? Yeah,,,right. Streamed in from your bedroom??:wave: 

CT.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> So, let me see if I got this straight. Because YOU don't dig what he's done, the fact that he has sold millions of recordings, and was asked to play the Superbowl half time show, and can play guitar like a mofo, means nothing?
> I guess your the halftime show next year?? Yeah,,,right. Streamed in from your bedroom??:wave:
> 
> CT.


I suggest you actually read the thread before commenting. My comment was in regards to Rik Emmett.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Emmett, Prince,, whats the diff?? What have YOU done that even remotely parallells what either have done?? Both wicked players, and deserve credos.

CT.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Emmett, Prince,, whats the diff?? What have YOU done that even remotely parallells what either have done?? Both wicked players, and deserve credos.CT.


...absolutely. hats off to emmett for being a technical whiz. kudos to prince for being a gutsy, passionate player.

dh


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Emmett, Prince,, whats the diff?? What have YOU done that even remotely parallells what either have done?? Both wicked players, and deserve credos.
> 
> CT.


....and he got them as a good technical player. This thread isn't about me or my musical achievements.
I really don't see the point of your posts other than to try to start an argument. try fishing somewhere else.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

hoser said:


> ....and he got them as a good technical player. This thread isn't about me or my musical achievements.
> I really don't see the point of your posts other than to try to start an argument. try fishing somewhere else.


Fishing is more lucrative where you are, in NFLD. No one is arguing with you, but merely discussing. I am just responding to you poopooing major artists, like you have some sort of credibility to go on. 
You are the one that went so far as to actually call Ric 'king of the cheeseface'. hmmm...talk about a pointless remark.:confused-smiley-010 

CT.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Fishing is more lucrative where you are, in NFLD. No one is arguing with you, but merely discussing. I am just responding to you poopooing major artists, like you have some sort of credibility to go on.
> You are the one that went so far as to actually call Ric 'king of the cheeseface'. hmmm...talk about a pointless remark.:confused-smiley-010
> 
> CT.


..unfortunately, due to mismanagement of the stocks, it is not.
I don't know, I wouldn't consider your style of posting "discussing".
Just because someone is a "major" artist, doesn't mean that everyone has to like their work. Anyone who plays in public is open to criticism. Music is subjective. I have a right to my opinion just as much as you, or anyone else on this board does. I could ask what kind of credibility you have to "poopoo" me, but frankly I don't really care.
I guess my cheeseface remark would be pointless if it wasn't within the context of the discussion. I wouldn't consider it going far at all, since it's quite common for guitarists to make that "I smell cheese" face.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Triumph 1981*

Give me this Rik Emmett any day.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

hoser said:


> ..unfortunately, due to mismanagement of the stocks, it is not.
> I don't know, I wouldn't consider your style of posting "discussing".
> Just because someone is a "major" artist, doesn't mean that everyone has to like their work. Anyone who plays in public is open to criticism. Music is subjective. I have a right to my opinion just as much as you, or anyone else on this board does. I could ask what kind of credibility you have to "poopoo" me, but frankly I don't really care.
> I guess my cheeseface remark would be pointless if it wasn't within the context of the discussion. I wouldn't consider it going far at all, since it's quite common for guitarists to make that "I smell cheese" face.


??!? oh ...oh never mind.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I knew he could when he first came on the scene. In a couple of of his first videos ( mid 80s ?) he was playing Hendrix like riffs - very well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Who else but prince could do 15 straight shows in an arena?

Wed 08/01/07 London, UK O2 Arena 

Fri 08/03/07 London, UK O2 Arena 

Sat 08/04/07 London, UK O2 Arena 

Tue 08/07/07 London, UK O2 Arena 

Fri 08/10/07 London, UK O2 Arena 

Sat 08/11/07 London, UK O2 Arena 

Tue 08/14/07 London, UK O2 Arena 

Fri 08/17/07 London, UK O2 Arena 

Sat 08/18/07 London, UK O2 Arena 

Tue 08/28/07 London, UK O2 Arena 

Fri 08/31/07 London, UK O2 Arena 

Sat 09/01/07 London, UK O2 Arena 

Sun 09/09/07 London, UK O2 Arena 

Wed 09/12/07 London, UK O2 Arena 

Thu 09/13/07 London, UK O2 Arena


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hot damn, he must be big over in England...



I always dug when he pulled out the gtr, & I respect his ability, but his music grates my nerves...some of the worst '80's sounds ever


----------

